# Magpul accessories.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I grabbed a Magpul forearm for my AR for a 10 spot because the former owner went all"tactical". His loss,this thing feels SWEET like a FAL forearm AND it's adaptable to boot!I can have a V-grip and flash light without jumping through hoops once I buy the rails.if you have a pet AR, GET ONE!

Ok,and the heat shield system looks like it actually vents heat away from your hands and it's stainless steel, not aluminum!:congrat:


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

stainless, how is that on weight?


----------



## RodUSMC (May 25, 2012)

Magus said:


> I grabbed a Magpul forearm for my AR for a 10 spot because the former owner went all"tactical". His loss,this thing feels SWEET like a FAL forearm AND it's adaptable to boot!I can have a V-grip and flash light without jumping through hoops once I buy the rails.if you have a pet AR, GET ONE!
> 
> Ok,and the heat shield system looks like it actually vents heat away from your hands and it's stainless steel, not aluminum!:congrat:


I've found Magpul's stuff to be pretty darn good overall. Just bought 24 Emags too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cqp33 said:


> stainless, how is that on weight?


Due to the amount used, actually lighter than the aluminum in the stock forearm.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I picked up some ar15 mags from them - they are completely awesome!! 2 thumbs way up for their gear!


----------



## echo1432 (May 16, 2012)

I use the AFG, cant beat it. 2ND gen pmags as well.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the Intrafuse AK mags myself.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Starting my new DPMS AR upgrades. Gonna be a while since I went with an EOTech 552 Halo sight. I did get a Magpul B.A.D. lever the other day.

The other AR- Bushmaster is gonna stay close to stock for a while


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

You are going to wonder why you haven't put the b.a.d lever on LONG ago

Consider visiting a trigger upgrade you get the most bang for your buck


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy cow! I didn't realize this was a revival of a thread from April/May. Magus, PM me if you need some Magpul MOE rails. I think I have a few sitting on the gun shelf.


----------

